# Flea dirt!!??!?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have just spent the day, on & off, grooming Dakota - she was just one big knot - totally my fault.

Anyways, she was covered in what I think is flea dirt - little black specs!?

I am yet to see a single flea on her - and I've been over her with a fine tooth comb - literally!

What's going on? If it IS flea dirt, where are the fleas??

I feel so bad too, if she does have a flea infestation, I had Luna & Kylie here last weekend, and I will never forgive myself if poor little Luna took home more than she bargained for!

She will have her bath tomorrow, so I will of course be using Advantage in a couple of days.

But what's going on? Are these little black specs really flea dirt? What else could they be??

I didn't find a single thing on Harley, he's totally fine. This is weird!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm... i dunno... hope you solve the mystery tho! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Get a bit of wet paper - place over the specks , if it runs red - it is indeed FLEAS . Unfortunately if it is the dreaded fleas - you will need to treat both your dogs and their environment . GOOD LUCK . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Get a bit of wet paper - place over the specks , if it runs red - it is indeed FLEAS . Unfortunately if it is the dreaded fleas - you will need to treat both your dogs and their environment . GOOD LUCK . Sarah[/B]


Thanks Sarah, I will try that a little later - the brat is resting right now ..... she put up a hard fight today, but I was VICTORIOUS! There are no more knots!!

Will paper kitchen towel do the trick, or do you mean just a regular sheet of paper?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOO paper or Kleenex does the trick - flea dirt is dried blood . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh WONDERFUL! I just tested some of the dirt that I got out of the brush ...... Flea dirt!!!! :smpullhair: 

I have to work on Monday & it's my turn to host the family Christmas day lunch on Tuesday.... this is going to be fun! 

So, tomorrow I need to face about a million other people doing their Christmas food grocery shopping, scrub the house from top to bottom, wash all the kids beds, plus my own bedding, give the pups a bath and the all the other stuff that I haven't even thought about yet ...... fabulous. :smilie_tischkante: 

How many hours in a day??

edit: oh, and it's raining - this WILL be fun trying to get everything dry - of course the pups will be clean for all of 20 seconds!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I hope you figure it out! I hope it's not fleas! UGH! What a mess to have to deal with, especially around the holidays!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't get too stressed!

You never know there is flea activity, until you either see a flea or the dirt.

Treat with Advantage as you are planning to do and clean their most favorite sleeping areas and vaccuum (to keep larvae from hatching).

It's going to be okay!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Trust Dakota to complicate the most stressful time of year !

Jac - perhaps you should have your lawn treated too .. it's spring and raining - maybe that has been bringing out the fleas.

It's weird that she would have the "dirt" on her and no sign of fleas - or Harley doesn't have anything.

Clean everything - even if you have to go to a laudromat to dry it all ...

Sorry this had to happen - hope the sun shines and the fleas are gone ...


----------

